# Test drive of Audi A4



## plmbst (Sep 22, 2002)

I'm looking to replace my '03 325 xit and decided that the Audi needed a fair shake. After reading more than a few posts re: Audi vs BMW I drove an '08 A4 (2.0) Avant and '07 A4 sedan w/3.2. I have yet to drive a new Bimmer, but there is NO comparison in engine noise and harshness. The 2.0 is LOUD and anemic, the 3.2 is a little quieter and peppier, but still does not compare to my 5 year old 2.8 in terms of noise and vibration. Now if I can get over the RFT issue...


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

The 2.0T isn't a bad engine, power level is almost that of the 325/328i, but torque on the low end helps it feel nice.

Can't wait to get into my 335 though


----------



## B-Pecan (Sep 25, 2007)

plmbst said:


> Now if I can get over the RFT issue...


Why does it have to be such a big deal for everybody??? If you don't like the RFTs, then replace them with whatever tire you like... :dunno:


----------



## zagerman2.0t (Jul 23, 2007)

I've had my 2.0T A4 for almost 3 years now. I love this car... and I would have gotten another Audi but I didn't want the same car again (my lease is gonna be up and the B8 A4 won't be out for another year), so I ended up ordering a 335i coupe. Honestly, if you are cross shopping the 328 and the 2.0T, I would go with the 2.0T for sure. I really don't like the 3.2L A4, (the 2.0T is a MUCH better engine, and with a chip it gets even better), so if you are even considering the 3.2L A4, just go with the 335i. That's just my opinion though... I prefer an engine with a turbo or two.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

I drove a A3 with the same 2.0T direct-injection engine. I thought it was one of the best 4 cyl engines ever. Surprising torque delivery too.


----------



## homerjay4242 (Nov 22, 2007)

I have an 07 A4 2.0T now and, while I like the car, I wanted more power. I thought about the B8 A4 (6cyl), S4, S5, but I decided to go with the 335. The 335 has a very powerful engine out of the box and with a small mods (JB2) I can get this thing to really move. NOw with the A4's 2.0, you would need to do more work to get those same numbers. So for me the decision was easy 335.


----------



## jmsod (Nov 27, 2007)

*Did you have the 2.0T in sport mode?*



plmbst said:


> I'm looking to replace my '03 325 xit and decided that the Audi needed a fair shake. After reading more than a few posts re: Audi vs BMW I drove an '08 A4 (2.0) Avant and '07 A4 sedan w/3.2. I have yet to drive a new Bimmer, but there is NO comparison in engine noise and harshness. The 2.0 is LOUD and anemic, the 3.2 is a little quieter and peppier, but still does not compare to my 5 year old 2.8 in terms of noise and vibration. Now if I can get over the RFT issue...


I ask because I thought the same thing when I took my S4 in for repair and they gave me an Audi A4 2.0t. I put it in drive and my first thought was 'this is a total POS! now power at all.' A day later I looked down and saw a 'S' as option in the gears so I put it there and WOW what a difference!! I was actually very impressed with that engine after I found that 'S' mode. 
Did you have in 'S' or jusr drive? Curious...


----------



## plmbst (Sep 22, 2002)

I don't think I had it in S mode now that you mention it. I do remember using S when I drove the 3.2. Still, The 2.0 was LOUD, and I doubt the S mode would have been quieter and smoother. The A4 is now not under consideration.


----------



## jcain (Jun 17, 2007)

AzNMpower32 said:


> I drove a A3 with the same 2.0T direct-injection engine. I thought it was one of the best 4 cyl engines ever. Surprising torque delivery too.


The A3 has the DSG transmission, whereas the A4 has either a CVT or a slushbox. It makes a big difference.


----------



## wmndriver (Jun 3, 2003)

I went from an 04 e46 330xi to an 06 a4 3.2. Although I thought the a4 was a nice car, I never loved driving it. The interior finish of the Audi, in my opinion, is nicer than the BMW, but the a4 simply didn't have any pep. 

I now have an e92 328xi - it is so much more fun to drive than the a4 (even with rft's).


----------



## czachari (Sep 28, 2005)

*how is that possible? The audi 3.2 has more power than the older 330*

The 330 had what? 220hp? the Audi 3.2 is around 255hp.


----------



## jcain (Jun 17, 2007)

czachari said:


> The 330 had what? 220hp? the Audi 3.2 is around 255hp.


The E90 330i had 255HP. The E46 had 225.


----------



## 330ximd (Sep 20, 2005)

jcain said:


> The E90 330i had 255HP. The E46 had 225.


Actually the ZHP model e46 has 235 hp. To the OP, can you wait for the new Audi models coming out in April? They will have MANY major improvements compared to the current models Audi is offering.


----------



## mrvuml (Nov 14, 2007)

Which new Audi models are coming out in April? The A5? I though I read new A4s aren't due until next fall.


----------



## ImportsRhot (Oct 19, 2005)

The A5 is already out. I saw one the other day.


----------



## ImportsRhot (Oct 19, 2005)

Edit: I just looked on the Audi website and it says it's available Spring '08. But I did see one the other day on my way home from work.


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

zagerman2.0t said:


> I've had my 2.0T A4 for almost 3 years now. I love this car... and I would have gotten another Audi but I didn't want the same car again (my lease is gonna be up and the B8 A4 won't be out for another year), so I ended up ordering a 335i coupe. Honestly, if you are cross shopping the 328 and the 2.0T, I would go with the 2.0T for sure. I really don't like the 3.2L A4, (the 2.0T is a MUCH better engine, and with a chip it gets even better), so if you are even considering the 3.2L A4, just go with the 335i. That's just my opinion though... I prefer an engine with a turbo or two.


I couldn't agree more. If I was buying an A4 I wouldn't even bother with the 3.2. Just buy the turbo and chip it. That should serve you well until you can upgrade to the best 6 cylinder engine in the world....IMHO of course


----------



## mrvuml (Nov 14, 2007)

ImportsRhot said:


> Edit: I just looked on the Audi website and it says it's available Spring '08. But I did see one the other day on my way home from work.


An *S*5 perhaps? They're available now.


----------



## czachari (Sep 28, 2005)

*THe op is talking about a 2003 325xi 2.8*



jcain said:


> The E90 330i had 255HP. The E46 had 225.


So more like 220 at most!


----------



## EddieNYC (May 11, 2007)

On a non-engine note, the A4 has a nice interior, the steering is very light, effortless, but when compared to a Passat, it seems you get better value with the Passat. The option list is very lame. They advertise that you get a driver side rearview mirror as standard... Make sure you get power seats for the passenger, if not: your passenger will be turning a wheel or pumping a lever to move the seat up/down... Make sure you get the dual color instrument panel.


Check the resale value of Audi's... Overall, they are much less than BMW. 

If you lease it, double check the rules about leasing and compare them with BMW. See who penalizes you more!

FWIW.


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

1. It's more difficult on a lease and,

2 Suspensions on RF cars were designed for those tires.



B-Pecan said:


> Why does it have to be such a big deal for everybody??? If you don't like the RFTs, then replace them with whatever tire you like... :dunno:


----------



## Ugly Bear (Dec 27, 2006)

B-Pecan said:


> Why does it have to be such a big deal for everybody??? If you don't like the RFTs, then replace them with whatever tire you like... :dunno:


Yeah, it costed me $1000+ :thumbdwn:


----------



## BMW.Nick (Jun 16, 2006)

czachari said:


> The 330 had what? 220hp? the Audi 3.2 is around 255hp.


Horsepower means nothing without the other factors. Torque curve, drive wheels, weight and weight balance, transmisson, etc.


----------

